# sustanon 250 dosage?



## Gator (Apr 10, 2011)

How much sust would you recomend a week and how often?

Thanks matt


----------



## sayaf1234 (Mar 18, 2010)

500mg - 750mg along side an AI in my opinion.


----------



## MonsterMash (Apr 11, 2011)

EOD


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I have just bought some and intend to do 1 ml every 4 days mate.


----------



## sayaf1234 (Mar 18, 2010)

If its a first cycle, do 500mg ever week for 10 weeks then 2-3 weeks from last shot start PCT.


----------



## Gator (Apr 10, 2011)

sayaf1234 said:


> If its a first cycle, do 500mg ever week for 10 weeks then 2-3 weeks from last shot start PCT.


Hi i have ran a dbol-test e cycle at 500mg a week before, This will be my second cycle.


----------



## dogue (Nov 30, 2007)

As sayaf11234 says, and I would jab 1ml mondays and 1ml thursdays (500mg).

You could consider front loading (doubling up in the first week to get blood levels stable quicker) with the Sus or an oral like Dianabol for the first 3/4 weeks at say, 30/40mg a day.

Also you could consider switching at week 10 from Sus to a fast acting steroid like Testosterone propionate taking 1ml every other day, taking you up to PCT meaning you will be growing for an extra couple of weeks per cycle.


----------



## dogue (Nov 30, 2007)

Just seen your new post and history, I personally would add in EQ or Decca at about half your chosen test dose, plus the bits at the start and end I mentioned

...also I like to go 12 - 15 weeks on long acting gear as things don't really get going with me till six weeks plus


----------



## Gator (Apr 10, 2011)

Cool cheers for the help guys


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

woodgates said:


> Cool cheers for the help guys


Be honest mate are you more confused than before or less ?

This is what does my head in when you post a serious question.... you get 20 different answers..


----------



## Gator (Apr 10, 2011)

Milky said:


> Be honest mate are you more confused than before or less ?
> 
> This is what does my head in when you post a serious question.... you get 20 different answers..


lol it has helped i'm going to do 30mg dbol e/d -1ml sust monday -1ml sust thursday -1ml deca thursday

Sound ok??


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

woodgates said:


> lol it has helped i'm going to do 30mg dbol e/d -1ml sust monday -1ml sust thursday -1ml deca thursday
> 
> Sound ok??


If it works for you mate go for it...

I just get confused easily !


----------



## dogue (Nov 30, 2007)

Milky, now I am confused...

Should I not have posted?

Woody - that sounds like a sensible next step, best of luck


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

dogue said:


> Milky, now I am confused...
> 
> Should I not have posted?
> 
> Woody - that sounds like a sensible next step, best of luck


Wasnt aimed at you at all mate just a general observation... TBH l never read all of yours mate.

I dont tend to post serious questions because my head gets mashed with it and BTW l agree it does sound a good course he has decided on..


----------



## dogue (Nov 30, 2007)

Thats the problem with bodybuilding in general! so many techniques, drugs and gurus ;0) it's unbelievable how really good prep guys advice can be so different to get to the same goal sometimes... confusing!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

dogue said:


> Thats the problem with bodybuilding in general! so many techniques, drugs and gurus ;0) it's unbelievable how really good prep guys advice can be so different to get to the same goal sometimes... confusing!


I rest my case mate, as l say it wasnt aimed at you or anyone in particular just the whole head fu*k of it all..


----------



## Gator (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm struggling to get hold of some deca, got given 10ml of test e can i use that with sust??


----------



## Gator (Apr 10, 2011)

dogue said:


> Milky, now I am confused...
> 
> Should I not have posted?
> 
> Woody - that sounds like a sensible next step, best of luck


Can't get any deca but now have 10ml of test e is it worth using with the sust?


----------

